# SBI e-Remit To India reviews/experiences



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hello,

This question is for people who use SBI e-Remit to send money to India. Can you guys please share your experience. How good is that service and would you recommend it to your friends?

Thanks.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

^^Bump^^


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

tara.jatt said:


> Hello,
> 
> This question is for people who use SBI e-Remit to send money to India. Can you guys please share your experience. How good is that service and would you recommend it to your friends?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi I did use twice and money transferred from Oz to India within 3-4 days. However I did transfer from NAB account to SBI's NAB account.

Ratewise not sure whether the rate was good but service is good so far no issues.

......Mansawant


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Thank You for reply. Did you link your India SBI account to e-remit and money got credited there directly. No bank pickup in India? 



mansawant said:


> Hi I did use twice and money transferred from Oz to India within 3-4 days. However I did transfer from NAB account to SBI's NAB account.
> 
> Ratewise not sure whether the rate was good but service is good so far no issues.
> 
> ......Mansawant


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi, I dont have anSBI account. I remitted to my private bank account in Mumbai.

.....Mansawant


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

I've used it a couple of times, transferred money to my SBI account in India. Found the rates to be quite competitive even after the $10 transaction fees that they charge.
The time that it takes for the money to get to my account in India is in the range of 1-2 days.
Overall quite happy with their service.

Lemme know if you need anything else.

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

By the way I loved your signature.. This problem plagues 90% of the Indian males.. Shared it with an Indian colleague at work and we both were laughing our as*** off..

Cheers!!
sharemyhead


tara.jatt said:


> Hello,
> 
> This question is for people who use SBI e-Remit to send money to India. Can you guys please share your experience. How good is that service and would you recommend it to your friends?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience. 



sharemyhead said:


> I've used it a couple of times, transferred money to my SBI account in India. Found the rates to be quite competitive even after the $10 transaction fees that they charge.
> The time that it takes for the money to get to my account in India is in the range of 1-2 days.
> Overall quite happy with their service.
> 
> ...



Lol, This is for a moral support to "90%". With God's grace, all of my missions were accomplished way way back ... lol !!!


sharemyhead said:


> By the way I loved your signature.. This problem plagues 90% of the Indian males.. Shared it with an Indian colleague at work and we both were laughing our as*** off..
> 
> Cheers!!
> sharemyhead


----------

